# TOO MUCH PINK SALT



## amosleis (Nov 15, 2017)

I screwed up and read a recipe wrong and used too much pink salt for a wet brine on a ham. I used 6 tbsp of pink salt for a 10 lb ham. mixed it with 2 gallons of water 2 cups of salt and 3 cups of brown sugar. it has been sitting in the brine for about 5 days now. I was planning to smoke it after 7 days. Is the meat safe to eat or should i toss it and start over.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2017)

Hmmmm DaveOmak will likely have some good direction for you.  As of now I wouldn't smoke it.  Too much of that stuff can be VERY baaaaaaaaad!


----------



## amosleis (Nov 15, 2017)

this is the recipe i followed


----------



## amosleis (Nov 15, 2017)

instead of using LEM product i used standard pink salt from the store.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 15, 2017)

Pop's says that maximum safe quantity in his brine (used by many here)  is 3.84oz/gallon.  If your tbsp were not heaping you probably used around 4oz for 2 gallons so you are within the safe limits pop posted.
Personally i use as little as I can of that stuff  (about 1/5 of what you used).
I don't think this amount of nitrite will cause any immediate problem.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 15, 2017)

There are recipes that use 8 Tbsp in less than 2 gallons..  some recipes heat this liquid to desolve the stuff though. Not sure if it's same .


----------



## motocrash (Nov 15, 2017)

amosleis said:


> instead of using LEM product i used standard pink salt from the store.


Pink salt from the store like Himilayan pink salt or cure #1 ?


----------



## amosleis (Nov 15, 2017)

cure#1


----------



## david r (Nov 15, 2017)

I got really worried and thought I used to much cure for a wet brine,  but wet brines you use more than dry.  I did some reading on the subject and realized I that for wet brining I was cool.  I use Alton Browns Brine he uses on Corned Beef http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/corned-beef-recipe-1947363  and had much success.  the ratio seems on par with yours to me.  I'd eat that ham!


----------



## petewoody (Nov 15, 2017)

david r said:


> I got really worried and thought I used to much cure for a wet brine,  but wet brines you use more than dry.  I did some reading on the subject and realized I that for wet brining I was cool.  I use Alton Browns Brine he uses on Corned Beef http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/corned-beef-recipe-1947363  and had much success.  the ratio seems on par with yours to me.  I'd eat that ham!


That recipe suggests 2 tablespoons of saltpeter. That is enough to kill a large number of people. I assume he means Cure #1 but this is typical of celebrity cooks who (carelessly) offer information like this.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 15, 2017)

petewoody said:


> That recipe suggests 2 tablespoons of saltpeter. That is enough to kill a large number of people. I assume he means Cure #1 but this is typical of celebrity cooks who (carelessly) offer information like this.


I totally agree about the “celebrity cooks” thing. I even get that magazine and like it, but if I see something involving curing or smoking I just turn the page.
Wikipedia says Saltpeter is Sodium Nitrate, which would be #2 cure...


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2017)

The very first time I made Canadian bacon, or what  I call Cabackian bacon, I used a recipe off the internet that called for WAY too much cure #1. My wife and I had painful, swollen joint gout for WEEKS!  It took gallons of tart cherry juice at $24/gallon to cleanse our systems, which floods you with sugar.  That much sugar in your system causes its own problems, but I am VERY careful now when I make bacon to get the cure just right. 

If you have any doubt, throw it out and start over.  Believe me, it ain't worth it.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 15, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> The very first time I made Canadian bacon, or what  I call Cabackian bacon, I used a recipe off the internet that called for WAY too much cure #1. My wife and I had painful, swollen joint gout for WEEKS!  It took gallons of tart cherry juice at $24/gallon to cleanse our systems, which floods you with sugar.  That much sugar in your system causes its own problems, but I am VERY careful now when I make bacon to get the cure just right.
> 
> If you have any doubt, throw it out and start over.  Believe me, it ain't worth it.




WOW.  Sorry that happened.


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 15, 2017)

amosleis said:


> I screwed up and read a recipe wrong and used too much pink salt for a wet brine on a ham. I used 6 tbsp of pink salt for a 10 lb ham. mixed it with 2 gallons of water 2 cups of salt and 3 cups of brown sugar. it has been sitting in the brine for about 5 days now. I was planning to smoke it after 7 days. Is the meat safe to eat or should i toss it and start over.


I am so glad that I read your thread since I got my smoker I have had joint and back pain.  I use pink slat all the time in fact I just ordered some more.   OK I am getting older and all this pain can be due do that but still I will not not use any any pink salt for a while and see if my back especially improves.  What about Cure # 1 I put 3/4 of a teaspoon in 4 pounds of ground pork.  Is that to much?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 16, 2017)

3/4 tsp of cure #1 for 4 lbs of ground pork is just about right. 

As far as back pain, I doubt it is pink salt.  If exercise doesn't help, and you have received any seasonal or age related shots recently, check the side effects and you might find your culprit.


----------



## tropics (Nov 16, 2017)

smokin vegas said:


> I am so glad that I read your thread since I got my smoker I have had joint and back pain.  I use pink slat all the time in fact I just ordered some more.   OK I am getting older and all this pain can be due do that but still I will not not use any any pink salt for a while and see if my back especially improves.  What about Cure # 1 I put 3/4 of a teaspoon in 4 pounds of ground pork.  Is that to much?



You would be better off using a scale 1.1 grams per pound
Richie
http://www.awscales.com/portable-precision-scales-01-gram/229-amw-100-digital-pocket-scale


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 16, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> 3/4 tsp of cure #1 for 4 lbs of ground pork is just about right.
> 
> As far as back pain, I doubt it is pink salt.  If exercise doesn't help, and you have received any seasonal or age related shots recently, check the side effects and you might find your culprit.


Actually it is probably a combination of things.  I exercise mostly stretching exercises/low impact.  I  have found that if I eat meat especially pork my pain intensifies.  If I eat mostly vegetables/vegetarian and fish diet my pain significantly reduces.  I have been smoking most our meat because I could smoke enough meat to last a week and we could just heat and eat.  Of course I was brining and using pink salt, curing most the meat every time I smoked.  I do smoke vegetable too like eggplant, zucchini, tomatoes, onion, garlic etc with no pink salt.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2017)

amosleis said:


> I screwed up and read a recipe wrong and used too much pink salt for a wet brine on a ham. I used 6 tbsp of pink salt for a 10 lb ham. mixed it with 2 gallons of water 2 cups of salt and 3 cups of brown sugar. it has been sitting in the brine for about 5 days now. I was planning to smoke it after 7 days. Is the meat safe to eat or should i toss it and start over.



Morning....  OK....  An equilibrium cure/brine is the safest and easiest if done correctly... 
According to the USDA, combine ingredients based on the weights of all the ingredients, according to legally allowed ingredients...
Cure#1 should be at 156 Ppm nitrite addition..  that's 1 tsp. per pound of stuff...  salt I like 2%... white sugar 1%...
Your liquid weighs about 10#'s per gallon when you weigh the salt, sugar etc... 
Ham weighs about 10#'s... 
So, you have 30#'s of stuff to cure....
That calculates out to 2 TBS. of cure#1 to be in compliance...
Cure and stuff penetrates meat at about 1/4" per day...
So, today is about day 6...  about 1 to 1 1/2" penetration into the meat...
I'm gonna guess that's about 1/3rd the thickness of the meat...
2 TBS cure is about 1/3 the amount you added... 
So, another guess is....  The meat has absorbed, approximately, the correct amount of cure necessary for a proper cure based on 3X's the cure initially added to the brine..
What I would do is, remove the ham from the bucket and place in a zip bag...  place it in the refrigerator for as long as you can wait.... maybe next Wednesday...  Be sure your fridge is around 38-40 deg. F so the penetration will be as fast as possible...  cold slows down the curing process...   For the last 24 hours, remove the zip bag to help dry the outer part of the meat so smoke will take well...  Smoke and cook... 

Does what I noted make sense ???  Hope I didn't screw that explanation beyond recognition...

Next ham, try my method...  http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/ham-from-fresh-picnics-update-10-21-money.236375/


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2017)

There is one more thing you could do...   Inject some cure along the bones and joints...
The batch you have mixed up, take out 40 grams and add 80 grams water or stock to it...   inject all 120 grams along the bones and joints..  That will insure the bone area is cured....


----------



## david r (Nov 16, 2017)

petewoody said:


> That recipe suggests 2 tablespoons of saltpeter. That is enough to kill a large number of people. I assume he means Cure #1 but this is typical of celebrity cooks who (carelessly) offer information like this.



I always use cure #1.  there seems to be confusion in how saltpeter, Prague Powder and cure 1 are marketed.   but yeah,  good looking out.


----------



## petewoody (Nov 16, 2017)

david r said:


> I always use cure #1.  there seems to be confusion in how saltpeter, Prague Powder and cure 1 are marketed.   but yeah,  good looking out.


David, I agree that the terms are used somewhat indiscriminately. We are fortunate that this site has some knowledgeable people like Pops and Dave Omak to name two and there is a lot of good information readily available.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

My recipe is evidently no good either.

http://thehealthyfoodie.com/homemade-smoked-ham/

Uses half cup in 2 gallons.. which is 8 Tbsp.
Darn!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> My recipe is evidently no good either.
> 
> http://thehealthyfoodie.com/homemade-smoked-ham/
> 
> ...



Not only that, they recommend boiling the brine...  Temps over 130 start to break down the nitrite..  making it ineffective..

..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Not only that, they recommend boiling the brine...  Temps over 130 start to break down the nitrite..  making it ineffective..
> 
> ..



I think I have probably read a dozen just like it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 16, 2017)

Since we are on the subject...A  10 lb ham in 3 gallons of water that is say 10 inches in diameter , You would calculate thickness in professor Blonders calculator as from the (outside to center) on a conical shape? So 10 inch thick or diameter ham would be 5 inches from outside to center? Or is that 10 inches calculated by its conical shape already factored in?


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 16, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Morning....  OK....  An equilibrium cure/brine is the safest and easiest if done correctly...
> According to the USDA, combine ingredients based on the weights of all the ingredients, according to legally allowed ingredients...
> Cure#1 should be at 156 Ppm nitrite addition..  that's 1 tsp. per pound of stuff...  salt I like 2%... white sugar 1%...
> Your liquid weighs about 10#'s per gallon when you weigh the salt, sugar etc...
> ...


How about for smoked summer sausage?  Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Since we are on the subject...A  10 lb ham in 3 gallons of water that is say 10 inches in diameter , You would calculate thickness in professor Blonders calculator as from the (outside to center) on a conical shape? So 10 inch thick or diameter ham would be 5 inches from outside to center? Or is that 10 inches calculated by its conical shape already factored in?



Professor Blonder is way overrated...  I have found so many errors in his stuff, I don't read it, even to make corrections...

If you read and follow my injection curing method, shape or thickness does not come into the equation...
+++++++++++++++


smokin vegas said:


> How about for smoked summer sausage?  Thanks



You do not brine Summer Sausage...   Do you have another question ??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2017)

smokin vegas said:


> I am so glad that I read your thread since I got my smoker I have had joint and back pain.  I use pink slat all the time in fact I just ordered some more.   OK I am getting older and all this pain can be due do that but still I will not not use any any pink salt for a while and see if my back especially improves.  What about Cure # 1 I put 3/4 of a teaspoon in 4 pounds of ground pork.  Is that to much?





smokin vegas said:


> Actually it is probably a combination of things.  I exercise mostly stretching exercises/low impact.  I  have found that if I eat meat especially pork my pain intensifies.  If I eat mostly vegetables/vegetarian and fish diet my pain significantly reduces.  I have been smoking most our meat because I could smoke enough meat to last a week and we could just heat and eat.  Of course I was brining and using pink salt, curing most the meat every time I smoked.  I do smoke vegetable too like eggplant, zucchini, tomatoes, onion, garlic etc with no pink salt.



If you are enjoying the cured meat, no need to stop eating it. You stare at that beautiful cured smoked ham luxuriating in Applewood Smoke and your mouth waters like someone turned on a faucet. You being a lady of Class does not Spit but quietly swallows. You just consumed the Nitrite equivalent of a couple of those Hams! Have  a nice Salad, leafy greens some celery, etc., with a dinner of Fish and Roasted Beets and you might as well have sat down and personally ate an entire case of Bacon with a ring of Kielbasa as a side! The Nitrite Cure added to Hot smoked meat dissipates rapidly once the IT hits 130 degrees so there is very little left after cooking. Add the relatively small amount we are using and it is unlikely cure is causing your issue...JJ

https://chriskresser.com/the-nitrate-and-nitrite-myth-another-reason-not-to-fear-bacon/


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 17, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Pop's says that maximum safe quantity in his brine (used by many here)  is 3.84oz/gallon.  If your tbsp were not heaping you probably used around 4oz for 2 gallons so you are within the safe limits pop posted.
> Personally i use as little as I can of that stuff  (about 1/5 of what you used).
> I don't think this amount of nitrite will cause any immediate problem.



A level tablespoon is .88 of an ounce.  A heaping tablespoon is 1 ounce.  My recipe uses 1 ounce per gallon of liquid.  Maximum is 3.84 oz. per gallon.



Rings Я Us said:


> There are recipes that use 8 Tbsp in less than 2 gallons..  some recipes heat this liquid to desolve the stuff though. Not sure if it's same .



Heating is not required.  All curing brine ingredients are water-soluble and only stirring is required for them to dissolve completely and thoroughly.  Once dissolved, they cannot 'un-dissolve'.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2017)

.... I had a brain [email protected]    Morning.... it's early, very early...


----------

